# angelschein



## angel gott (6. August 2009)

ein bekannter von mir hatt 1983 in der DDR seinen angelschein gemacht und und bis nach dem fall der mauer geangelt und is dann nach süddeutschland gezogen und hatt dann das angeln erstmal vergessen ... vor einem halben jahr ist er mit seinem angelschein auf die gemeinde gegangen um sich zu erkunden ob der schein noch gültig sei (also er wollte ihn verlängern). die frau antwortete ihm das da der "Raubfischstempel" fehle und das er den kompletten schein neu machen solle !!!

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das son schein einfach so verfallen kann !

und was is ein raubfischstempel sein ???

un wenn das stimmt gibts da dann ne möglichkeit diesen stempel zu bekommen ohne den kompletten schein neu zu machen ?!

thx schonmal


----------



## Nimra (6. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*

Süddeutschland? Du meinst Bayern?????
Das habe ich für dich gefunden. Natürlich übernehme ich keine Gewähr. Aber das klingt schon mal net schlecht.
Bitte Informiere dich direkt bei der Behörde. Evt, gibt es ja neue Fassungen. ( Ich habe keine andere gefunden, was nix bedeutet.
Viel erfolg
Grüße
Armin​ 

Auszug AFVIG Bayern 
§ 2a Fischereischein ohne vorherige Fischerprüfung 
Abweichend von Art. 66 Abs. 1 Satz 1 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern können den Fischereischein ohne vorheriges Bestehen der Fischerprüfung oder einer gleichgestellten Prüfung erhalten 
1. Personen, die urkundlich nachweisen können, dass sie 
a) als Berufsfischer nach Art. 3 Abs. 4 Buchst. a des Fischereischeingesetzes einen Fischereischein erhalten, die Abschluss- oder Meisterprüfung im Ausbildungsberuf Fischwirt/Fischwirtin bestanden haben oder in diesem Beruf ausgebildet werden, 
b) in der Zeit vom 1. Januar 1961 bis zum 31. Dezember 1970 in Deutschland einen Fischereischein erhalten oder als Aussiedler innerhalb dieser Frist in einem der in § 1 Abs. 2 Nr.3 des Bundesvertriebenengesetzes genannten Gebiete den Fischfang zulässigerweise ausgeübt hatten und deshalb in der Zeit vom 1. Januar 1971 bis zum 31. Dezember 1998 einen Fischereischein ohne vorherige Fischerprüfung erhalten haben, 
c) vor dem 3. Oktober 1990 in dem in Art. 3 des Einigungsvertrags genannten Gebiet die Raubfischqualifikation erworben und die Erteilung des Fischereischeins außerhalb dieses Gebiets erstmals spätestens am 31. Juli 1995 erfolgreich beantragt haben; 
2. Personen, die sich nur vorübergehend in Deutschland aufhalten, ohne hier einen Wohnsitz zu begründen; 
3. Mitglieder diplomatischer und berufskonsularischer Vertretungen und deren Angehörige, soweit sie durch Ausweis des Auswärtigen Amtes oder der Staats- oder Senatskanzlei eines Landes ausgewiesen sind; 
4. volljährige Personen mit einem auf einer geistigen Behinderung beruhenden und amtlich festgestellten Grad der Behinderung 
a) von mindestens 80 v. H. oder 
b) von mindestens 50 v. H., sofern nachweislich eine Sonderschule für geistig Behinderte oder eine Schule zur individuellen Lebensbewältigung besucht wurde oder wird; 
5. Personen in den Fällen des § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 2 nach Ablauf der Geltungsdauer ihres Fischereischeins, sofern sie als langjährige Fischereischeininhaber den Fischereischein in dem Land ihrer früheren Hauptwohnung, das eine gleichgestellte Fischerprüfung eingeführt hat, nachweislich erhalten würden und die Ablegung der Fischerprüfung mit einer unzumutbaren Härte verbunden wäre. 2 Für den nach Satz 1 Nr.4 erteilten Fischereischein gilt Art. 65 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern entsprechend. 3DieVorschriften des Bundesvertriebenengesetzes in der jeweils geltenden Fassung bleiben unberührt.


----------



## Locke4865 (6. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*



angel gott schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das son schein einfach so verfallen kann !
> 
> und was is ein raubfischstempel sein ???
> 
> ...


 
Doch kann er 
weil die DDR gibts auch nicht mehr und er war kein Bundesdokument

der Raubfischstempel ist eine Marke welche man zu DDR Zeiten *nach einer Prüfung* erhielt
sonst durfte man nur auf Friedfisch angeln
und diese Prüfung wird auf kulanz in Bayern noch anerkannt als Fischereischeinprüfung in anderen BL meines Wissens nicht 

ergo mit Marke kannst du den Fischereischein evtl. erhalten 
ohne mußt du zur Prüfung

wie bereits geschrieben die Marke gabs zu DDR Zeiten
ist ca 2*3cm groß weiß mit roter Aufschrift vieleicht E-Bucht wäre aber illegal


----------



## Hechters (6. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*

Richtig,
_rot/weiß_ halt wie eine Briefmarke. Musste allerdings auch abgestempelt werden vom DAV, sonst hat man schwarz auf Raubfisch gefischt.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## angel gott (6. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*

ne mit süddeutschland meine ich badenwürtemberg !

@ NIMRA :

danke das is sehr informativ ! aber wirklich klären kann ich dass ganze immer noch net ich schau mich mal weiter um.

pff sone sch.. regelung mit dem stempel wo issen der unterschie zwischen raub und friedfisch ?
danke für die infos @ all :vik:


----------



## antonio (7. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*



angel gott schrieb:


> ne mit süddeutschland meine ich badenwürtemberg !
> 
> @ NIMRA :
> 
> ...




die regelung in zusammenhang mit den ganzen gegebenheiten rund ums angeln damals war gar nicht mal so schlecht.
übrigens ähnliches gibt es heute auch noch.
in nds zum beispiel wird an einigen gewässern ne fliegenfischerprüfung verlangt.

antonio


----------



## angel gott (7. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*

naja ok aber der unterschied vom stippen zum raubfischangeln is ja wohl nich so groß wie der zum fliegenfischen!


----------



## antonio (7. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*



angel gott schrieb:


> naja ok aber der unterschied vom stippen zum raubfischangeln is ja wohl nich so groß wie der zum fliegenfischen!



das hatte damals in der ddr und hat heute in nds nix mit den unterschieden zwischen den angelarten zu tun.
mit dem unterschied,daß es damals andere gründe gab,als es die heute in nds sind.

antonio


----------



## angel gott (11. August 2009)

*AW: angelschein*

un muss man jez nen ganz neuen schein machen ?


----------

